# TC Electronic Toneprint Guitar Pedals



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

New gas inducing products from TC Electronic  I'm not sure if these are digital modelers or "real" pedals, since they have USB connexions to enable you to download preset patchs from artists. I dig the stereo outputs AND inputs on the modulation pedals. They are interesting products though announced at NAMM.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

That's a pretty cool idea. We'll see how it goes and whether it catches on. The problem with products like this is whether or not they can accumulate a large enough library of online settings. A lot of products have communities with patches, but the idea of getting patches directly from pro guitarists is neat. Are the patches they've created using these specific pedals and then exported or are they somehow based on other gear?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Demos are starting to come out!

[video=youtube;mUubLP5hVi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUubLP5hVi4[/video]


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Think im grabbing a Hall of Fame Reverb -$155 is a good price too!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cMpaEDSF8M


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've got a flashback on the way. Order from tunnelvision in the States and use "tonezone" in the coupon code for an additional 10% off. Already on sale for $169 so you get it for $152 + shipping. Best I could find in Canada was $202 + shipping and taxes.


----------



## Twanger (Mar 21, 2008)

...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I've got a flashback on the way. Order from tunnelvision in the States and use "tonezone" in the coupon code for an additional 10% off. Already on sale for $169 so you get it for $152 + shipping. Best I could find in Canada was $202 + shipping and taxes.


So did you receive it yet? Thoughts?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

zurn said:


> So did you receive it yet? Thoughts?


Just picked it up from the Post office, took a loooonnnggg time to get here from TunnelVission, not sure why. I received a Wilson MK II fuzz from Mark in the UK in less than a week. (now that's a stellar pedal)

I'll post my thoughts on the Flashback later.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Just picked it up from the Post office, took a loooonnnggg time to get here from TunnelVission, not sure why. I received a Wilson MK II fuzz from Mark in the UK in less than a week. (now that's a stellar pedal)
> 
> I'll post my thoughts on the Flashback later.


Cool, keep me posted!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

initial impressions are very positive. From a "bang for the buck" perspective I'm not sure it can be beat. I've hardly scratched the surface but some great sounds live in this little box. On the analog setting I can get it extremely close to my subdecay echobox which is my favourite of all small delay pedals so far. Tape and 2290 also sound really good. Still lots to explore but I'll likely end up with both on my board. So far it's all been in front of a clean amp and after various dirt pedals. I'll throw it in the loop later.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I purchased the Flashback and Corona via an Ebay dealer yesterday.....I've had quite a few delays and liked them but love the simple layout of these new TC's...the demo's seem promising....


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great units - they sound fantastic. slam dunk for TC.


----------

